# Top 3 new gear items for 2020



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

What are your 3 favorite things you’ve picked up in 2020. Can be big or small. I’ll start:

1) *PRS Silver Sky.* I didn’t think I’d like it but its now the first guitar I pick up 9 times out of 10. The pickups and neck shape are stellar.

2) *Fulltone Ranger. * I’ve had a bunch of treble boosters over the years, never really bonded with any of them for a variety of reasons, mostly noise and funny EQ with certain guitars or amps. This one just kills, super low noise floor, amazing fuzzy boost and overdrive, and you can make it work with almost any set up. 

3) *SNAPZ pin puller. * Back in the summer I dinged the top of my Taylor 814 with my stupid useless POS planet waves tool, and I did some research. This thing is the best $15 bucks I’ve spent on an acoustic accessory EVER. It just works.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lester K rotary pedal (EH)
Custom.made cab for my YGM3
Edwards ES335 guitar with a patent sticker 7.6k Gibson humbucker


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

70th Broadcaster


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I’ve heard really good things about the 70th Broadcaster but I’ve never had a chance to try it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Top 3:
*2019 PRS SE Custom 24 Exotic Ziricote *Beautiful guitar and easy to play.










*1980 Fender Princeton Reverb *- Finally found a PR that I really like. I had some issues with it when I got it. All tubes now have been replaced, the busted speaker was replaced with a Weber 10F150 and also has a new power transformer.










*Squier Mini P Bass and a Blackstar Unity 30-watt 1x8" Bass Combo *- This is my mini bass rig. I'm no bass player by any stretch of imagination, but I love playing this 3/4 short scale bass. Got it new and just did a bit of fret dressing but other than that it's great. Plus the Blackstar Bass combo is very good, 30 watts but I can add a 250 watt cab so it can actually be gigged with.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I’ve heard really good things about the 70th Broadcaster but I’ve never had a chance to try it.


there’s one for sale on here at a good price and it seems new


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

zdogma said:


> I’ve heard really good things about the 70th Broadcaster but I’ve never had a chance to try it.


Big U-Neck not unlike a certain PRS...


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

*1- Bob Gjika 10n:*
Pretty much the best amp I ever played. The EQ (or absense of EQ) is incredible.
Also the best "bedroom volume" amp. To be honest, it's not the most versatile amp but man...the tone. This is the ultimate amp for the single coil lovers. Made my P90/SG back as my #1.

*2- Tex Amp Texosound EF86 Mini:*
I almost sold this one because my flying-V was out of order for a while.
I only had one guitar with ultra low output humbuckers with me. I could not push that little amp hard enough. Once the V repaired, OMG!

*3- Ebo E-Verb:*
No surprise, 2020 brought us Bukovak on Youtube. Watched many videos with that reverb. Took the plunge and ordered mine directly from Eric B. Funny guy! His wife is from Quebec... small world.

That reverb unit is a first for me. Only had Fender amps or other amps with single knob reverb. With 4 knobs, I am now in total control over the dry signal and the reverb effect. I really like it... but very $$$$.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

zdogma said:


> 2) *Fulltone Ranger. * I’ve had a bunch of treble boosters over the years, never really bonded with any of them for a variety of reasons, mostly noise and funny EQ with certain guitars or amps. This one just kills, super low noise floor, amazing fuzzy boost and overdrive, and you can make it work with almost any set up.


Good to hear. I have one in the mail. My plan is to cut some of the bottom end of the Gjika so I can use my Flying-V with it, which has hot PAF in it and generate too much bottom end. I bought this one because of the "super low noise floor" statement.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

1. Wildwood "10" 55 Tele. I purchased a few WW10's this year and they were all stellar. Two of them were Strat's and now owned by GC members and both are quite happy. This Tele has knocked me out and fairly certain it has some magical fairy dust in it....

2. Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 (right side in pic). It was a recommendation by a friend. I wasn't familiar with the brand or builder but glad I took the plunge. Blackface style amp with killer reverb and trem circuits. Grab an go lightweight package seals its top 3 placement.

3. Nordland ODR-1 overdrive (top left on the pedalboard). I thought it was hype but took the plunge regardless and glad I did. I've rarely had an overdrive do everything from low to high gain incredibly well. I recall testing out the pedal and it was a "wow" after "wow" when twisting the knobs. The Protein is another solid choice.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

BobChuck said:


> Good to hear. I have one in the mail. My plan is to cut some of the bottom end of the Gjika so I can use my Flying-V with it, which has hot PAF in it and generate too much bottom end. I bought this one because of the "super low noise floor" statement.


The tone dial makes it very, very easy to set up and much less noise than my Beano. I like the BB, but none of the three settings seem to be exactly what I want, I end up fiddling with the amp eq or tone control on the guitar-with the ranger you just turn the dial until you’re happy with the low end and play.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> 3. Nordland ODR-1 overdrive (top left on the pedalboard). I thought it was hype but took the plunge regardless and glad I did. I've rarely had an overdrive do everything from low to high gain incredibly well. I recall testing out the pedal and it was a "wow" after "wow" when twisting the knobs. The Protein is another solid choice.
> 
> View attachment 340104



I’d love to try one of the ODR clones-have you tried the Vemuram as well? I‘ve heard very positive reviews of both.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I’d love to try one of the ODR clones-have you tried the Vemuram as well? I‘ve heard very positive reviews of both.


I really like the Shanks ODS-1 and very close to the Nordland. I would give the Nordland a higher rating with the ODC and lo-cut mini knobs on the face plate of the pedal but the Shanks is a great unit. I sold the ods-1 to @zztomato and Jerome owns both units and can maybe chime in.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> I really like the Shanks ODS-1 and very close to the Nordland. I would give the Nordland a higher rating but the Shanks is a great unit. I sold it to @zztomato and Jerome owns both units and can maybe chime in.


Hmm pre Covid I would have just stopped over to his place to try them, Jerome’s shop/basement is full of cool stuff.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Price of the Nordland is a touch cheaper as well, and they’re in stock.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Price of the Nordland is a touch cheaper as well, and they’re in stock.


Approved - please proceed with purchase : - )

PS. bought it over a weekend and had it 3 days later.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> Approved - please proceed with purchase : - )


This could be an expensive thread.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

zdogma said:


> Hmm pre Covid I would have just stopped over to his place to try them, Jerome’s shop/basement is full of cool stuff.


I don't mind loaning it to you. The Shanks and Nordland are both awesome - I can live without one of them for a while.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zztomato said:


> I don't mind loaning it to you. The Shanks and Nordland are both awesome - I can live without one of them for a while.


Kind offer, but its already on the way...


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

1. ExNihilo '59 burst purchased from a fellow forum member. Originally we were going to work out a trade for a 335 but it ended with him getting a sale and me keeping both. I had the luck of playing a few vintage bursts this year and this one gives me the same smile every time I play it. 

2. ExNihilo SG purchased from Faracaster. This guitar continues to blow me away and might be the single most classy instrument I own. 

3. Eric Hansen cabronita which came in a trade for a 335. Can't say its completely cured my tele lust, but it is the best feeling and sounding tele I've played to date. Insanely light weight and resonant, with lots of tons on tap despite only having one pickup.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

*1. MXR MC401 - Custom Audio Electronics Boost Pedal. Does one thing really well, one knob.*










*2. Vox AC10C1 Amp - never imagined this kind of sound out of a 10" speaker*










*3. Epiphone Wilshire Phantomatic with Vari-Tone - looks and sounds different from everything else, plays awesome. Just beat my 2017 Gibson Les Paul Studio HP by a hair








*


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

zdogma said:


> Kind offer, but its already on the way...


You will totally dig it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> Big U-Neck not unlike a certain PRS...


It's not that big. It's smaller than a 2012+ AVRI 52, by a little bit. It's much smaller than a 1.00" Nocaster.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

All of my new gear is usually "new" to me.

1. 2010 Gibson ES330L from a forum member.









2.2013 Gibson Firebird (Kijiji)









3. (sort of new amp). My much more talented friend installed a tube driven spring reverb into my Trinity Tweed Deluxe--it sounds like a new amp, anyway.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> It's not that big. It's smaller than a 2012+ AVRI 52, by a little bit. It's much smaller than a 1.00" Nocaster.


The Broadcaster and 52 reissue necks are both 7.25" U-Necks. It's certainly possible to get some variance from one guitar to the next, but Fender lists them as being the same. Nocaster is a little bit of a different story as they make/have made them with a couple different profiles.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> The Broadcaster and 52 reissue necks are both 7.25" U-Necks. It's certainly possible to get some variance from one guitar to the next, but Fender lists them as being the same. Nocaster is a little bit of a different story as they make/have made them with a couple different profiles.


Radius =/= thickness. The Broadcaster is in the sweet spot between a Classic 50s and an AVRI 52. The profile feels exactly like a mid 70s deep-C Fender profile. It is lovely.


----------



## screvans (Jun 5, 2018)

1. 2016 '64 ES-345 VOS from a forum member, in first place by a long shot. 










2. Deluxe Reverb Tone Master. Say what you will about modeling amps but it is really good at what it does and has suited my needs during this year of being stuck at home. 

3. NKT / RCA Sun Lion. Had a Sun Face before but the beano side is such a good compliment.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> Radius =/= thickness. The Broadcaster is in the sweet spot between a Classic 50s and an AVRI 52. The profile feels exactly like a mid 70s deep-C Fender profile. It is lovely.


I understand radius and thickness aren't the same. They're both listed as U-Necks that have 7.25 radius'. Fender specifically lists the Broadcaster as having a "thick U shape neck". I agree that it's lovely.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

1. Bogner Uberschall! Always wanted one, got it and it lived up to the hype in my head and then some. Easily my number 1

2. Synergy Preamp and the Deliverance, Pitbull and SLO modules. Great to have all these tones and super versatile unit. Using it as expansion channels with my amp heads, standalone with poweramp and also for silent recording.Happy with it in all applications.

3. Torpedo Studio- I haven’t had a dedicated home studio/ rehearsal space in 10 years. This was a game changer for me, loadbox, cab sim/IR loader, just a hub for all my guitar/bass home recording needs and it’s awesome.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm lacking in the picture department 

1) Blackguard Partscaster Tele signed by Mr. Paisley. This used to be mine. I got it back for Christmas 2019 and it moved into the #1 guitar position with the addition of a Musicraft Nocaster style neck.









2) Austin branded square neck dobro. Picked up the week before the lockdowns, and learned to play along with all the livestream shows.









3) Seagull S6+Cedar. Next door neighbour bought this used over the early summer. I played it once, and had to have it. Now its mine. My #1 acoustic and most played guitar of 2020 thus far.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I don’t remember what gear I got this year.
Edit: @Chitmo says mine were a prs 594, a tuxedo Princeton and a kauer star liner express


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I don’t remember what gear I got this year.
> Edit: @Chitmo says mine were a prs 594, a tuxedo Princeton and a kauer star liner express


What would we do without him?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> What would we do without him?


I would have one friend instead of 2 friends.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Only two new things this year. One purchased (Spark amp), one in a trade (McCarty). Having a blast with both of them. Total cost $340.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I would have one friend instead of 2 friends.


I'll be your friend


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

1) Bartlett Replica
2) Allyn Meyer Trainwreck
3) Two Notes Captor x

They all bring me joy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Axe fx 3.

2. Tied for the fender am pro jazzmaster from @skeetz and the capsule bender JM

3. Mackie CR4's.

Coupla weeks for the ngd to turn it around but 12hr days are hampering that.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I really dont know were to start.

Some of my best buys this year are this kit. Early 1965 tube rectified Script Traynor YBA-1 with its two 115 cabs:










Then added 2 more Early YBA-1, a 1965 and a 1966 model:










And another great find was this mint early 1964 115 Traynor cab to finish off my set with my 1964 YBA-1 head.










2020 was a Traynor year for me!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No guitars, basses or amps this year for me, but a couple of pedals
so 1 & 2 are a DOD FX-40B Equalizer & a Mooer Pure Octave








#3 would be cables to complete my bass pedalboard. (Which the Mooer also did)


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I sold a bunch of my guitars over the first wave to get ahold of my '59 Les Paul Junior. A childhood dream come true 










I also got this Eastwood Sidejack baritone as a gift in around March from my friend Nik Sevigny who has the YT channel The Riff With Nik Sevigny -- a really cool guitar and an amazing gesture.










Finally, I'd say the third item is a tie between a Fender Pro Junior I picked up with a THD Vintage 10 speaker added later (thanks Fred!) and an original run Danelectro U2 in cool copper finish from the late '90s.

W.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I only bought two things this year, so that makes it easy...





















I also completed this one.....










...just after Eddie died.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Boss MD-500 and RV-500. Incredible pedals that are well worth the money.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I could be dreaming of :
1- Eastman EOO20
2- Collings OMh2
3- Santa Cruz OM/PW or H13 or OO 1929.
Ain't it possible ?!

Sorry guys, I am no electric fan.

P.S. C'mon Santa ! Drop 15k$ under my tiny fire tree ! LOL !!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

was a slow year gear wise as we had a swimming pool project going on.

only addition was an LP Trad.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Diablo said:


> only addition was an LP Trad


Did we get a NGD post? (Can we score a photo?)


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

Top 3? I only got two this year. 

Kiesel Vader 7: it's compact, light and plays amazingly. It's my first 7 string but I've adjusted now. The headless system is great - string changes are fast and it stays in tune for a week. Still not sure 7 strings are for me though since I don't listen to any bands that use them.

Ibanez SR605: my first 5 string bass, bought only because I got the 7 string. Great neck. Active EQ has too much range so it's actually hard to dial in small variations around a reasonable tone.

My Helix remains my best gear purchase (even though it's been 3 years). They keep updating it and adding stuff, so it still feels new to some extent.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Did we get a NGD post? (Can we score a photo?)


Fair enough....I didnt do an NGD post, but the git was originally spotted here in the KJ alerts forum, thanks to 2manyguitars...










if anyone has any ideas as to what type of burst this is ie. darkburst, desertburst, tobacco, bourbon etc, I'd appreciate it.
I struggle to tell them apart.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> I think I only bought two things this year, so that makes it easy...
> 
> View attachment 341031
> 
> ...


thanks for this...we dont get enough shredder content on this site 








admittedly, i may be even more envious of the slot car track in the background of the Jackson. nostalgia/memories


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Fair enough....I didnt do an NGD post, but the git was originally spotted here in the KJ alerts forum, thanks to 2manyguitars...
> 
> View attachment 341194
> 
> ...


Nice guitar -- the official colour used on the Trads from 2008 to 2012 like this was called desertburst.

W.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been through/acquired way more gear this year than any other year thanks to being home 24/7 and finally giving in to my inner guitar glutton. 

*#1 - Axe FX III*
Can truthfully say I didn't expect this. I took an Axe II as part of a trade and quickly discovered I vastly preferred it's endless tweakability to my previous digital experiences, despite ultimately not being much of a tweaker. Took an expensive chance on a virtually new Axe III that popped up on Kijiji at 6am and proceeded to sell off every amp I owned over the next few months. Totally cured my expensive interest in amps (at least for now) and freed up a bunch of space in the house. I promptly dumped all that money back into guitars because of course I did, but still.

*#2 - Custom Shop '63 Strat*
Lusted after and tried many, many CS Strats but never found something with a neck carve I liked. I put out a pretty specific wtb and was lucky enough to have a forum member message me saying he had one that he felt had a _different_ neck carve to the usual 60s style Fender necks. Turns out he was right and it's quickly become one of my favs of all time. I swapped out the plastics and got a hand cut nitrate guard because the internet hates my bank account and I like pretty things.










*#3 - 2019 LP Jr*
Grabbed this around xmas/January after a long search all over southern Ontario. After trying 9 examples, finally found this one. Almost sold it in a fit of gas, but thankfully came to my senses. I'm not usually comfortable with Gibson's chunkier "50's rounded" neck carves, but this one just works for me. Also, at 6.7ish lbs it was at least a full pound lighter than every single other Jr I tried. Basically sounds like an acoustic guitar it's so resonant. Really not sure how this one came out of the regular shop after having so many direct comparisons..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to @Frenchy99 I got this...









Thanks to @krusty I got this (very recently)


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

So far, my favorite is simply new pickups in my strat (former #2, now #1)








Then the next two would be these old traynors









One of the traynors will likely get the boot off this list once my newest acquisition gets here...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nothing new this year. That's right, nada, zilch, zero.

But I've very effectively pivoted my gear budget into my new booze budget. Yippeee!!!!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

1- 1964 6120
2- 1962 6G2
3- Trombetta Rotoface


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

2020 was a good year for me in terms of self control as I only bought one guitar, 2020 SG VOS, same with 2019, but 2021 will be bad as I'm thinking of ordering a Bartlett.



http://imgur.com/a/46vitdJ


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

2 electrics for me: 1) Heatley Tradition Jr. 2) WW10 '61 Strat Heavy Relic. Very happy with both of them.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

1) American Original 60s Tele
2) American Original 60s Strat
3) American Original 60s Jaguar

I had to sell off two amps and two guitars to make these all happen and I still can't believe I own not one but three of these guitars. I love the necks on them. Plus they play and sound better than any other guitars I've ever played. 

I've gotten more stuff this year but the spirit of the thread is top 3.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just one item.....


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A few items were game changers for me:


Boss MS-3 (streamlined my large board)
DV Mark Little GH 250 (love this little amp)
Spark Mini (fantastic practice amp)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

CR4 with vintage 1952 P-90s (pictured with 1965 SG Jr. & 1959 Tremolux)

1987 Silver Jubilee 112 50W combo (sounds killer through extension cabs)

2005 Kramer “Music Yo” 1984 RI bullseye


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

1. Les Paul Studio (from this forum!)
2. Dr Scientist Dusk low pass filter
3. Dr Scientist Frazz Dazzler fuzz


----------

